# Wifi problem with Lenovo Y560



## chjassu (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello All ,

I need help with my laptop Lenovo Y560 . It is a strange issue , i recently formatted and installed windows 7 and then 8.1 . I am able to do everything but wifi .

I have installed all the required drivers , check the Fn key and its enabled . If i connect i am able to access internet .

There are no connection showing on Wi-Fi and the card is showing as working fine and while troubleshooting also no issues found .


Need you guys help with finding the issue and circumvention . I have been researching more than a month and my friend had advised me to check out here where i can find the solution .

Hope i will be getting the perfect answer

Thanks in advance ...
Jassu.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you download the wifi drivers from lenovo?

I found a couple of postings in other forums where they said resetting the bios to default will enable your wifi.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Look for the sliding switch on the front edge to enable the WI-FI.
It's a bugger if you don't know it's there, as I found with a Lenovo I had.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I believe you need to install the driver for power management to get the hot keys working. Wifi I think is tu7rned on by Fn key and F5 but do this first:
Lenovo Energy Management Driver for Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit) - IdeaPad Y460, Y560 - Lenovo Support (US)


----------

